# Leo got neutered today..



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I took Leo back to the shelter for his neuter today...I felt so bad leaving him there, and of course a little worried. I hate any animal having an operation. I walked in a while ago to pick him up, and the lady asks, "Who are you here for"? I said, "Leo"...and you should have heard the howling from the back room, he heard my voice lol. They said he whined and howled ALL day for me. :-( One of the caretakers also said that when she was walking him back from surgery, and he saw the kennel, he did the splayed all fours on the floor thing and she had to pick him up to put him in there. He's so stubborn...I'm glad it's over, but I still feel bad that he had to think I would take him back there ya know? He is such a big part of this family already, I actually found my little dog, Cody, laying outside of Leo's empty kennel a few times today..I'm glad Leo is home..all three dogs are now sound asleep in there kennels..sigh. Love you Leo!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You are not only helping your dog you are preventing him from creating puppies to an over dog populated world my families female dog is healthy after we spayed her.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> You are not only helping your dog you are preventing him from creating puppies to an over dog populated world my families female dog is healthy after we spayed her.


Oh, I am all for spay/neutering...I just had a hard time worrying about him today. None of my three dogs will ever add to the overpopulation.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Oh, I am all for spay/neutering...I just had a hard time worrying about him today. None of my three dogs will ever add to the overpopulation.


I am okay with it but be careful rates breeds should not be spayed or neutered only common breeds rare breeds need every member to avoid extinction.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I am okay with it but be careful rates breeds should not be spayed or neutered only common breeds rare breeds need every member to avoid extinction.


All of my dogs are just shelter rescued mutts...I don't know what a "rare breed" is lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> All of my dogs are just shelter rescued mutts...I don't know what a "rare breed" is lol.


A dog like pariahs in south Carolina there pariah which is threatened in shelters they were originally called muts all pariah breeds are threatened also breeds that fall out of favor.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Cheers to losing your "manhood" Leo! 

Hopefully he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jupiter said:


> Cheers to losing your "manhood" Leo!
> 
> Hopefully he makes a speedy recovery.


LOL Jupiter! Thanks


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Rare breeds do need most of their members, yes. However, not all are worthy of contributing to the gene pool, even if it is a small gene pool. If they have severe structural faults or genetic diseases, it is better to spay/neuter even rare breeds.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww im sorry he went through this but it will make him healthier overall.
I have a 14 year old dog that my dad did not neuter, he has testicular cancer, which could have been prevented had my dad done the responsible thing. 

Thank you for being a responsible pet owner, I know it is hard, but youre awesome for having it done! I remember when I was 11 we had my cat neutered, he stayed overnight and I remember crying myself to sleep I worried about him so much


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Aww im sorry he went through this but it will make him healthier overall.
> I have a 14 year old dog that my dad did not neuter, he has testicular cancer, which could have been prevented had my dad done the responsible thing.
> 
> Thank you for being a responsible pet owner, I know it is hard, but youre awesome for having it done! I remember when I was 11 we had my cat neutered, he stayed overnight and I remember crying myself to sleep I worried about him so much


Thanks teeney...Leo is feeling much better today, and so am I lol. He is feeling a bit too good, as I am having to try and keep him from jumping and running...not an easy task! I totally believe in spaying and neutering..all anyone has to do is spend a few minutes in a shelter and see all the unwanted animals..sigh...I have adopted 3..wish I could do more. I rescued three from the street this year so far...and ALL of them have been adopted..one was my Leo. I can't do much, but I can do something.


----------

